# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Pregunta tonta pero de dificil contestación?

## frfmfrfm

LA PREGUNTA ES: ¿ CUAL ES LA MEJOR DEFINICIÓN, EMBALSE O PANTANO?. :Confused:

----------


## tescelma

> LA PREGUNTA ES: ¿ CUAL ES LA MEJOR DEFINICIÓN, EMBALSE O PANTANO?.


La pregunta sería: ¿Cual es la palabra que mejor define ...?

*pantano.*
_(Del it. pantano; quizá voz prerromana en el nombre Pantānus, cierto lago de Italia antigua)._

1. m. Hondonada donde se recogen y naturalmente se detienen las aguas, con fondo más o menos cenagoso.

2. m.Gran depósito artificial de agua.

3. m.Dificultad, óbice, estorbo grande.



*embalse.*

1. m. Acción y efecto de embalsar.

2. m. Gran depósito que se forma artificialmente, por lo común cerrando la boca de un valle mediante un dique o presa, y en el que se almacenan las aguas de un río o arroyo, a fin de utilizarlas en el riego de terrenos, en el abastecimiento de poblaciones, en la producción de energía eléctrica, etc.


Real Academia Española ©

----------


## Luján

> LA PREGUNTA ES: ¿ CUAL ES LA MEJOR DEFINICIÓN, EMBALSE O PANTANO?.



Vamos por partes:

1º Poner todo en mayúsculas, en el ámbito de Internet, significa gritar, y no suele estar muy bien visto.

2º Según lo que quieras expresar, pues una o otra. Como ya te ha contestado Tescelma, esas son las definiciones según la RAE.


Personalmente, prefiero la palabra embalse, pero en ocasiones uso pantano (en su segunda acepción).

Quizás tendrías que replantear un poco la pregunta, y especificar qué es lo que quieres nombrar.  :Wink:

----------


## RZR

Yo, para nombrar las masas de agua retenidas de forma artificial, también prefiero embalse. Si utilizas pantano, sin especificar, podrías dar a entender que te refieres a la formación natural; si utilizas embalse no sucede eso.

Según la RAE, las dos valen.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Tescelma, si nos fijamos bien, la segunda definicion de pantano es gran depósito artificia y la segunda de embalse es gran deposito que se  forma artificialmente, practicamente igual.
Yo personalmente perdona Lújan, la prefiero al contrario, primero pantano y después embalse.
RZR, cuando me refiero a la forma natural pienso en un lago.






Gracias, estoy con los que quiero estar y sé que no me he equivocado.

----------


## Luján

> Tescelma, si nos fijamos bien, la segunda definicion de pantano es gran depósito artificia y la segunda de embalse es gran deposito que se  forma artificialmente, practicamente igual.
> Yo personalmente perdona Lújan, la prefiero al contrario, primero pantano y después embalse.
> RZR, cuando me refiero a la forma natural pienso en un lago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias, estoy con los que quiero estar y sé que no me he equivocado.


Pues me parece perfecto que uses pantano, ya que está admitido en la RAE. Pero ten en cuenta una cosa. Seguramente esa acepción se añadió, no hace mucho tiempo, debido al denso uso que de esa palabra se hizo para promocionar las obras en su época dorada en España.


Por otro lado, un lago o laguna y un pantano (natural) tienen ciertas diferencias, como que el primero tiene unas orillas bien delimitadas y el segundo no, aunque según la RAE, la diferencia principal estriba en el fondo cenagoso.




> *lago**.*
>  (Del lat. _lacus_).
> * 1.    *  m. Gran masa permanente de agua depositada en depresiones del terreno.
> *~** de leones.*
> * 1.    *  m. Lugar subterráneo o cueva en que los encerraban.
> _Real Academia Española ©_



Podríamos pasarnos siglos discutiendo sobre cuál es la palabra correcta para _una masa de agua retenida, o en su defecto el volumen que ésta ocuparía, por un muro construido por el hombre a tal efecto_, pero la RAE es clara. La "mejor" palabra para esta definición es _embalse_, ya que es específica y no puede llevar a confusión.

----------


## perdiguera

> La pregunta sería: ¿Cual es la palabra que mejor define ...?
> 
> *pantano.*
> _(Del it. pantano; quizá voz prerromana en el nombre Pantānus, cierto lago de Italia antigua)._
> 
> 1. m. Hondonada donde se recogen y naturalmente se detienen las aguas, con fondo más o menos cenagoso.
> 
> 2. m.Gran depósito artificial de agua.
> 
> ...





> Tescelma, si nos fijamos bien, la segunda definicion de pantano es gran depósito artificia y la segunda de embalse es gran deposito que se  forma artificialmente, practicamente igual.
> Yo personalmente perdona Lújan, la prefiero al contrario, primero pantano y después embalse.
> RZR, cuando me refiero a la forma natural pienso en un lago.
> 
> 
> Gracias, estoy con los que quiero estar y sé que no me he equivocado.


Si te fijas en las definiciones de las palabras verás que la que más se adapta, porque describe extensamente sus funciones,  es la de embalse.
O mejor dicho la explicación sería al revés:
Si quieres referirte a: _Gran depósito que se forma artificialmente, por lo común cerrando la boca de un valle mediante un dique o presa, y en el que se almacenan las aguas de un río o arroyo, a fin de utilizarlas en el riego de terrenos, en el abastecimiento de poblaciones, en la producción de energía eléctrica, etc._ debes emplear embalse y si quieres referirte a: _Hondonada donde se recogen y naturalmente se detienen las aguas, con fondo más o menos cenagoso_ debes emplear pantano.
En mi opinión.

----------


## REEGE

Yo estoy del lado de los que los llamamos Embalses, ya que sino ésta página no tendría éste nombre...
Y además si cuando vamos a visitar uno de éstos que tanto nos gustan pone ésto:
EMBALSE DE...
Por algo será, no???
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Hago un poquito de publicidad en el foro de un sitio donde paso muchos ratillos...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hago un poquito de publi, como dice REEGE, he colgado mis primeras fotos para todos ustedes, direccion Guadalquivir - embalse - La Minilla.

No es por llevar la contraria, es hacer de abogado del diablo para sacar el maximo de esta reflexion.

En primer lugar Luján no estoy seguro que la palabra pantano sea una acepción, ya que parece ser que es preromana y no del siglo pasado.

En segundo lugar perdiguera, un saludo, pero sigo pensado que la segunda definición es igual que embalse y la primera definición la tengo todavia menos clara me explico: no entiendo lo de cenagoso en lo referente a pantano puesto que un embalse puede ser cenagoso ademas putrefacto y finalmente peor aun secarse.
También puede tener partes senagosas como las colas, aguas turbias con materias vegetales en descomposición,proliferación de cianobacterias o bacterias descomponedoras productoras de metano.
Caracteristicas especifica de un total o parcial de un embalse.     




Gracias, estoy con los que quiero estar y sé que no me he equivocado.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hago un poquito de publi, como dice REEGE, he colgado mis primeras fotos para todos ustedes, direccion Guadalquivir - embalse - La Minilla.
> 
> No es por llevar la contraria, es hacer de abogado del diablo para sacar el maximo de esta reflexion.
> 
> En primer lugar Luján no estoy seguro que la palabra pantano sea una acepción, ya que parece ser que es preromana y no del siglo pasado.
> 
> En segundo lugar perdiguera, un saludo, pero sigo pensado que la segunda definición es igual que embalse y la primera definición la tengo todavia menos clara me explico: no entiendo lo de cenagoso en lo referente a pantano puesto que un embalse puede ser cenagoso ademas putrefacto y finalmente peor aun secarse.
> También puede tener partes senagosas como las colas, aguas turbias con materias vegetales en descomposición,proliferación de cianobacterias o bacterias descomponedoras productoras de metano.
> Caracteristicas especifica de un total o parcial de un embalse.     
> ...


Bien, hagamos de fiscal del diablo. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Yo entiendo como pantano al lugar donde las aguas están estancadas naturalmente, sin intervención humana para conseguirlo.
Es evidente, como dices, que en muchos embalses se producen fenómenos de colmatación y grandes depósitos de lodos con estancamientos de aguas que parecen pantanosas con proliferación, a consecuencia de ello, de mucha vida animal asociada a las aguas estancadas. Me vienen a la memoria Cordobilla, Valdeinfierno, el antiguo Puentes, pero todos ellos fueron proyectados y construidos para otro fin completamente distinto, como todos los embalses, al menos los que yo conozco.
Por el otro lado, en los que yo llamo pantanos, los ejemplos que me vienen a la memoria son: el Hondo en las cercanías de Almoradí, las lagunas que rodean al aeropuerto de Barcelona, las llamadas marjales en la costa valenciana o aiguamolls en la catalana; esos lugares son depósitos naturales de agua, más o menos colmatados y contaminados en los que la intervención humana ha sido mínima, en el área que están, y en todos los casos muy posterior a su formación natural.
No sé si me he explicado lo suficiente o claramente, pero ahora no se me ocurre nada más.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Pues me parece perfecto que uses pantano, ya que está admitido en la RAE. Pero ten en cuenta una cosa. Seguramente esa acepción se añadió, no hace mucho tiempo, debido al denso uso que de esa palabra se hizo para promocionar las obras en su época dorada en España.[...]





> [...]
> 
> No es por llevar la contraria, es hacer de abogado del diablo para sacar el maximo de esta reflexion.
> 
> En primer lugar Luján no estoy seguro que la palabra pantano sea una acepción, ya que parece ser que es preromana y no del siglo pasado.
> 
> [...]


Vamos a ver si ponemos las cosas claras. Una palabra _per se_ no puede ser una acepción. Lo que decía, y creo que quedaba claro, es que la segunda acepción que se le da en el DRAE a la voz *pantano* seguramente fue incorporada en la época dorada de la construcción de presas en España, y no representa su significado prerronamo.


Y, como dice Perdiguera, el hecho de que un embalse tenga características cenagosas no lo convierte en pantano, ya que no es de origen natural, ciñiéndonos a la primera acepción y, probablemente, la más antigua de la referida voz.


También es cierto, que en el avance de la vigésimotercera edición del DRAE, el artículo referido a la voz *pantano* ha sido enmendado en sus dos primeras acepciones, quedando así:




> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición**pantano**.*
>  (Del it. _pantano_; quizá voz prerromana en el nombre_ Pantānus_, cierto lago de Italia antigua).
> * 1.    *  m. Hondonada de fondo más o menos cenagoso y abundante vegetación donde se estancan las aguas de forma natural.
> * 2.    *  m. *embalse*      (‖ depósito).
> * 3.    *  m. desus. Dificultad, estorbo grande.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Volviendo al tema que cité en mi mensaje anterior, en cuanto a simplificación de conceptos y para evitar confusiones, al agua retenida por un muro de origen humano debería llamársele *embalse* o *balsa*; en caso de ser una hondonada cenagosa natural, *pantano* o sus distintos nombres locales (marjal, aiguamoll, albufera, etc.); y en caso de no ser tan cenagosa, *lago* o *laguna*.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya voy entendiendo esto un poco.
En primer lugar muchas gracias de corazon.

En segundo lugar que la palabra embalse se ha hecho más precisa para almacenamiento de agua artificialmente producido por una presa. Hasta ahí todo claro.
Por lo que se ve la palabra pantano ha cambiado de significado con el tiempo, paralelamente a las personas.

Por este motivo sigo entendiendo, que a mi abuelo lo hiceran capataz de un pantano,( palabras literales ) firmado por un ingeniero de caminos, puertos y canales muy importante en el Sur.
Entiendo que el tiempo ha pasado inesorable de una generación a otra.
Que las palabras las corrigen en las ciudades, porque llevando toda la vida entre dos riveras y todo el mundo de la localidad dice vamos al pantano y no al embalse.


Gracias, estoy con los que quiero estar y sé que no me he equivocado.

----------


## REEGE

Decirte que en mi pueblo, la mayoría de la gente que visita Fresnedas, curiosos, pescadores, etc... dice:
-Vamos al pantano...

La gente que no está relaciona con éstos temas... la mayoría los llama PANTANOS!!!!!!!!
Un saludo... Y seguro que ese capataz de pantanos que era tu abuelo y seguro que de los buenos, de los de antes... Te habrá dejado algunas fotillos o algún material que puedas enseñarnos??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Decirte que en mi pueblo, la mayoría de la gente que visita Fresnedas, curiosos, pescadores, etc... dice:
> -Vamos al pantano...
> 
> La gente que no está relaciona con éstos temas... la mayoría los llama PANTANOS!!!!!!!!


Es verdad, incluso yo cuando decidimos ir a ver alguno, vamos a ver el pantano del pueblo(José Torán :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) o el pantano del Águila(Retortillo). Yo creo que es la costumbre de estar toda la vida dicendo eso.

Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sigo pensando, hay que ver dos palabras las multiples vertientes que pueden tener, pueden reflejar distintas culturas, niveles económicos o distintas formas de ver el medio, se puede ver como necesidad primordial por sus multiples usos, como veneficios económicos y de negocios.

También se puede ver como un todo dentro del día a día que no podriamos separar ni entenderlo de otro modo.

Seguramente para mí la primera palabra será pantano, me da añoranza, me recuerda a mi infancia, mis días de pesca con la bici, mis amigos en las tarde de verano, el agua calma como una balsa de aceite, los baños teniendo que hacer autostop en la esquina del pueblo, hasta los primeros besos con mi mujer, a historias de personas mayores que ya no están.
Embalse lo dejare para lo estrictamente tecnico-laboral.

----------


## ben-amar

Para mi, Cordobilla ha sido siempre eso, el pantano de Cordobilla.
Todos los demas han sido nombrados con la designacion de embalse, bueno, todos no.
El de Iznajar ha sido siempre eso, "IZNAJAR"  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Luego cabe decir que todos son embalses menos el mas cercano a ti desde tu infancia, creo  :Wink: ; es decir, se trata de una cuestion de sentimentalismo

----------


## perdiguera

> LA PREGUNTA ES: ¿ CUAL ES LA MEJOR DEFINICIÓN, EMBALSE O PANTANO?.


Me estoy dando cuenta del problema principal: ¿qué es lo que quieres definir?
En función de lo que quieras definir tendrás una respuesta u otra.
Aunque no encuentro que ninguna respuesta sea "mejor" que la otra para todos los casos.
Un saludo.

----------

